

Pictures from an iPhone prove smartphones’ potential - techblock
http://www.thetechblock.com/articles/2012/10-pictures-from-an-iphone-prove-smartphones-potential/

======
ctdonath
Nice pictures. Key is that they're gleaned from thousands over years.

Reminds me of the Sony Qualia 016 sales brochure, more of an art book filled
with beautiful images - taken with a tiny 1MP camera.

The artist using his equipment to its potential is one thing, the equipment
living up to the artist's potential is another. That's why dedicated cameras
exist.

